# Commodity Brokers



## tom82 (10 October 2010)

Hi all,

Most Forex dealers have spot gold and silver (XAUUSD and XAGUSD as appropriate) available in their platforms for people to trade.
What other commodities can one trade in this way (eg copper, palladium, coffee, wheat etc etc) and who are the brokers one trades with?
Are there any fx dealers that provide more than the usual gold and silver, if so who are they?
And is it possible to open small accounts like it is possible with fx dealers (eg fifty to couple hundred dollars)?
I have been searching online for commodity brokers and have been rather unsuccessful in finding any, what am I doing wrong?

Thank you and I look forward to your replies

Tom


----------

